# Bestätigt: Das Aus für Henry Cavill als Superman ist besiegelt



## TenBoe (15. Dezember 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Bestätigt: Das Aus für Henry Cavill als Superman ist besiegelt* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Bestätigt: Das Aus für Henry Cavill als Superman ist besiegelt*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Dezember 2022)

Hmm, eigentlich mag ich James Gunn und seine Filme und die damit verbundenen Entscheidungen hatten immer Hand und Fuß, allerdings glaube ich, dass diese Entscheidung ein Fehler ist.


----------



## CaroLo (15. Dezember 2022)

Ich finde es auch irgendwie Henry Cavill gegenüber schon sehr respektlos. Erst durfte er bzw. Wurde er auf gefordert zu verkünden das er als Superman zurückkehrt, nur um jetzt verkünden zu dürfen eben nicht mehr selbigen zu spielen. Und er wirkte sehr, sehr enttäuscht


----------



## StarFox86 (15. Dezember 2022)

James Gunn hält sich 1 Film lang, dann ist er & DC am Boden. Knock out.


----------



## NForcer-SMC (15. Dezember 2022)

Einfach nur absolut DUMM. Das DCU wird so einfach nicht funktionieren., Dann kann man den Quatsch gleich einstampfen und es damit sein lassen.

Da macht Gunn einen sehr großen Fehler, aber war nicht anders zu erwarten


----------



## Chemenu (15. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ROsTxro1KRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Dreht die Lautstärke runter.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Dezember 2022)

Schade um Cavill, war aber zu erwarten dass für ein Full-Reset Köpfe Rollen werden. Ich denke für Gal Gadot u. Co. Ist auch endgültig Feierabend. 

Es rächt sich sehr dass nie ein Mastermind a la Kevin Feige hinter DC stand. Das Ganze als Snyder-Universe zu betiteln war auch selten dämlich, als ob Snyder jemals einen auf Jahre ausgelegten Plan gehabt hätte. Nichts hat wirklich als Ganzes zusammengepasst.


----------



## inano (15. Dezember 2022)

So schade ich es auch finde, dass Henry Cavill nicht mehr Superman ist (ich hab "Black Adam" primär wegen der Post-Credit-Scene geguckt), so kann ich die Entscheidung mit einem tränenden Auge nachvollziehen.

Henry Cavill ist mittlerweile 39. Bei einem 10-Jahresplan wäre er 49 und somit dann auch schon etwas betagter was die Rolle des Kal-El betrifft. Besonders wenn man auch darauf abzielt nach den 10 Jahren noch weitere 10 Jahre dran zu hängen.

Langfristig gesehen ist es also klüger jüngere Schauspieler für die Rollen zu suchen, damit die Justice League nicht innerhalb der 10 Jahre zur Justice Society of America wird und daher nur die schon betagteren Superhelden genutzt werden.

Das Problem sind halt nicht James Gunn und Peter Safran, sondern es war Walter Hamada, der krampfhaft die Filme von Synder absägen und von den entsprechenden Schauspieler*innen nichts hören wollte.

Die einzig relevante Frage ist für mich: Wenn jetzt alles auf 0 gesetzt wird, warum sollte ich mir dann noch "Shazam! Fury of the Gods", "Aquaman and the Lost Kingdom" und "The Flash" angucken?


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. Dezember 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das Ganze als Snyder-Universe zu betiteln war auch selten dämlich, als ob Snyder jemals einen auf Jahre ausgelegten Plan gehabt hätte. Nichts hat wirklich als Ganzes zusammengepasst.


Snyder ist in meinen Augen sowieso völlig überbewertet und ich kapier bis heute nicht, dass der sogar "Fans" hat. Für mich hat er nur einen halbwegs guten Film gemacht, das war Watchmen. Denn der ging relativ lange und nahm sich viel Zeit für seine Figuren. 
Cavill konnte sein wahres Potenzial unter diesem Dilettanten kaum ausspielen. Sein Superman war sympathisch, aber hatte nicht den Charme und die "Wärme" von C. Reeve. Er hat wenig Leute gerettet aber dafür um so mehr in Klump geschmissen. Wie auch immer, mal sehen ob DC die Kurve noch kriegt. Für mich war es bisher leider nur die "B"-Movie Variante des MCU.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Dezember 2022)

... also 300 fand ich auch ziemlich gut.  

Watchmen hatte halt auch eine grandiose Vorlage, genau so wie 300.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Dezember 2022)

OldShatterhand schrieb:


> Snyder ist in meinen Augen sowieso völlig überbewertet und ich kapier bis heute nicht, dass der sogar "Fans" hat. Für mich hat er nur einen halbwegs guten Film gemacht, das war Watchmen. Denn der ging relativ lange und nahm sich viel Zeit für seine Figuren.
> Cavill konnte sein wahres Potenzial unter diesem Dilettanten kaum ausspielen. Sein Superman war sympathisch, aber hatte nicht den Charme und die "Wärme" von C. Reeve. Er hat wenig Leute gerettet aber dafür um so mehr in Klump geschmissen. Wie auch immer, mal sehen ob DC die Kurve noch kriegt. Für mich war es bisher leider nur die "B"-Movie Variante des MCU.


This!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Dezember 2022)

OldShatterhand schrieb:


> Snyder ist in meinen Augen sowieso völlig überbewertet und ich kapier bis heute nicht, dass der sogar "Fans" hat.


Der ist/war schon immer ein Blender, wie such seine Filme vorwiegend "Style over Substance" -Werke sind. Optik hui, Inhalt naja... 


OldShatterhand schrieb:


> Cavill konnte sein wahres Potenzial unter diesem Dilettanten kaum ausspielen. Sein Superman war sympathisch, aber hatte nicht den Charme und die "Wärme" von C. Reeve. Er hat wenig Leute gerettet aber dafür um so mehr in Klump geschmissen.


Humor und Nahbarbeit kamen generell zu kurz. Sehr bedauerlich, weil rein vom Typus ist Cavill ein echter Glücksgriff. 
Mit Schrecken muss ich allerdings an Lex Luther denken, das war eine NOCH schlechtere Besetzung als Kevin Spacey davor.


----------



## inano (15. Dezember 2022)

OldShatterhand schrieb:


> Snyder ist in meinen Augen sowieso völlig überbewertet und ich kapier bis heute nicht, dass der sogar "Fans" hat. Für mich hat er nur einen halbwegs guten Film gemacht, das war Watchmen. Denn der ging relativ lange und nahm sich viel Zeit für seine Figuren.
> Cavill konnte sein wahres Potenzial unter diesem Dilettanten kaum ausspielen. Sein Superman war sympathisch, aber hatte nicht den Charme und die "Wärme" von C. Reeve. Er hat wenig Leute gerettet aber dafür um so mehr in Klump geschmissen. Wie auch immer, mal sehen ob DC die Kurve noch kriegt. Für mich war es bisher leider nur die "B"-Movie Variante des MCU.



Sind wir mal ehrlich Christopher Reeves Superman war eine Ausgeburt seiner Zeit (jede Film-Ära hat nämlich Schwerpunkte auf besondere politische und demografische Ereignisse) und wenn man die Nostalgiebrille und Schwelgerei seiner Kindheitserinnerungen nachgibt, kann man einiges daran aussetzen. Denn eigentlich ist Reeves Superman ein ziemlich weichgespültes und weichgezeichnetes Märchen mit ganz hohem Trash-Faktor, kaum Action, bescheuerten Plots, stark überzeichneten Figuren und einem spießigen Oberlangweiler als Helden, der seine Superkräfte nicht einmal mit einem ebenbürdigen Gegner messen darf. Denn auch in "Superman II - Allein gegen alle" waren Zod und sein Gefolge nun wirklich keine angemessene Bedrohung. Das war dann in "Man of Steel" schon deutlich anders und auch besser gelöst.

Am schlimmsten war doch nun wirklich "Superman III – Der stählerne Blitz". An dem Film hat gar nichts mehr gestimmt und den bösen Superman – auch gespielt von Reeves – hat man ihm wohl keine Sekunde abgenommen. Da war sogar "Superman Returns" besser.


----------



## NForcer-SMC (15. Dezember 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Humor und Nahbarbeit kamen generell zu kurz. Sehr bedauerlich, weil rein vom Typus ist Cavill ein echter Glücksgriff.
> Mit Schrecken muss ich allerdings an Lex Luther denken, das war eine NOCH schlechtere Besetzung als Kevin Spacey davor.


Bitte kein Humor.. Das geht mir schon bei Marvel tierisch auf den Sack. Ich will was düsteres sehen und keine Lachnummern.


----------



## Garfield1980 (15. Dezember 2022)

inano schrieb:


> Die einzig relevante Frage ist für mich: Wenn jetzt alles auf 0 gesetzt wird, warum sollte ich mir dann noch "Shazam! Fury of the Gods", "Aquaman and the Lost Kingdom" und "The Flash" angucken?


Wenn die Filme gut sind und eine in sich abgeschlossene Geschichte ohne Cliffhanger haben, sehe ich keinen Grund, warum man sie sich nicht anschauen sollte.


----------



## DarkEmpireRemix (15. Dezember 2022)

inano schrieb:


> Denn auch in "Superman II - Allein gegen alle" waren Zod und sein Gefolge nun wirklich keine angemessene Bedrohung. Das war dann in "Man of Steel" schon deutlich anders und auch besser gelöst.


Also der Kampf in der Stadt von Superman II finde zumindest ich 100x geiler als jegliche Kampfsequenzen von Man of Steel, welche man zudem die CGI immer ansieht. Bei Superman II sind einfach solche Dinge drin die man noch nach über 30 Jahren kennt und liebt. Generell finde ich den alten Zod und Gefolge besser als die neuen Versionen - und gerade das ist ja wohl völlige Geschmackssache. Nur finde ich nicht das man sagen könnte sie wären damals keine angemessere Bedrohung, da alle dort bereits die gleichen Kräfte wie Superman hatten.
Im Gegensatz zu Man of Steel, wo Superman die komplette Stadt zu Schutt und Asche haut, versuchte Reeves fortwährend die Menschen vor dem übel zu beschützen. Als im grandiosen Kampf das Leid der Leute in der Stadt drastisch zunahm, und Superman einsah das er immer noch nicht die Oberhand gewann, lockte er Zod&co. raus aus der Stadt, weg von den Menschen. Das wahr für Superman weitaus realistischer gelöst.

Generell konnte Reeves einfach Clark Kent. Cavill nicht.
Dennoch war auch Cavill zumindest ein toller Superman, den besten den wir lange hatten. Aber ja, da gebe ich dir recht, er wird leider auch nicht jünger, und da müssen sich die Macher einfach für die Zukunft entscheiden. Mit Cavill hätten sie längst mehr machen müssen als Superman, aber das kommplette neue DC-Universum war eh nicht so glaubwürdig und verbunden erzählt wie das MCU. Warner ist halt wie Mattel, die können mit ihren Marken nicht umgehen.

Und: Superman I&II sehe ich wahrlich nicht als Trashig an, höchstens als Filme ihrer Zeit. Dagegen ist Teil III, und ja, Teil IV, den gibt es auch noch, Trash vor dem Herren! Teil III hätte gut werden können, und auch die Story, so hirnrissig und möchtergern witzig sie auch erzählt wurde, ist garnicht einmal so dumm. Aber der Film ist einfach auf ein sehr familienfreundliches Ding geschnürt, hat wahnsinnig schlechte Effekte, und R. Pryer und vorallem die anderen bösen, sind zum fremdschämen. Die beiden letzteren muss man einfach ausblenden.


----------



## DocDoom1979 (15. Dezember 2022)

Da haben wir doch nen neuen Bond, hat ja leider nix mehr zu tun der Junge


----------



## Worrel (16. Dezember 2022)

inano schrieb:


> Henry Cavill ist mittlerweile 39. Bei einem 10-Jahresplan wäre er 49 und somit dann auch schon etwas betagter was die Rolle des Kal-El betrifft.


Robert Downey Jr. war 43 bei _Iron Man (1)  _und hat die Rolle bis zu seinem 54. Lebensjahr gespielt.


----------



## Garfield1980 (16. Dezember 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Robert Downey Jr. war 43 bei _Iron Man (1)  _und hat die Rolle bis zu seinem 54. Lebensjahr gespielt.


Robert Downey Jr. brauchte aber auch keinen Muskelbepackten Körper, da er dafür den Anzug hatte


----------



## Worrel (16. Dezember 2022)

OldShatterhand schrieb:


> Snyder ist in meinen Augen sowieso völlig überbewertet und ich kapier bis heute nicht, dass der sogar "Fans" hat. Für mich hat er nur einen halbwegs guten Film gemacht, das war Watchmen.


Also mir gefallen 300, Watchmen, Sucker Punch (extended) , Man of Steel, Batman vs Superman (abgesehen von dem "Martha!?"- Twist ) und eben Justice League (seine Version)  recht gut.


----------



## Worrel (16. Dezember 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Robert Downey Jr. brauchte aber auch keinen Muskelbepackten Körper, da er dafür den Anzug hatte


... und man kann ja bekanntlich keine Anzüge herstellen, die einen entsprechenden Körperbau vorgaukeln.


----------



## Garfield1980 (16. Dezember 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... und man kann ja bekanntlich keine Anzüge herstellen, die einen entsprechenden Körperbau vorgaukeln.


 Superman trägt jetzt keinen Anzug wie Batman, wo man das durch das Material leicht kaschieren kann.


----------



## Worrel (16. Dezember 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Stelle ich mir bei einem Anzug schwierig vor, der aus Stoff besteht.



Nicht wirklich ein Problem ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## inano (21. Dezember 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich ein Problem ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und du willst also permanent das Gesicht von Cavill verjüngen, damit er so aussieht als würde er deutlich langsamer altern, was bei Superman sogar der Fall ist?


----------



## inano (21. Dezember 2022)

DarkEmpireRemix schrieb:


> Also der Kampf in der Stadt von Superman II finde zumindest ich 100x geiler als jegliche Kampfsequenzen von Man of Steel, welche man zudem die CGI immer ansieht. Bei Superman II sind einfach solche Dinge drin die man noch nach über 30 Jahren kennt und liebt. Generell finde ich den alten Zod und Gefolge besser als die neuen Versionen - und gerade das ist ja wohl völlige Geschmackssache. Nur finde ich nicht das man sagen könnte sie wären damals keine angemessere Bedrohung, da alle dort bereits die gleichen Kräfte wie Superman hatten.
> Im Gegensatz zu Man of Steel, wo Superman die komplette Stadt zu Schutt und Asche haut, versuchte Reeves fortwährend die Menschen vor dem übel zu beschützen. Als im grandiosen Kampf das Leid der Leute in der Stadt drastisch zunahm, und Superman einsah das er immer noch nicht die Oberhand gewann, lockte er Zod&co. raus aus der Stadt, weg von den Menschen. Das wahr für Superman weitaus realistischer gelöst.


Na ja, es war ja im Prinzip ähnlich wie in "Man of Steel". Nur, dass die von der ländlichen Gegend in die Stadt gewechselt sind. Also im Prinzip genau umgekehrt. Superman hat in dem Fall ja nicht den Kampf nach Metropolis gebracht, sondern er wurde im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes hineingeschleudert. Um die Menschen zu schützen ist er ja sogar über seine Moralvorstellungen hinausgegangen und hat Zod umgebracht. Das macht diese Version auch etwas Komplexer als der spießige Superman von Reeves.

Ja, sie hatten die gleichen Kräfte. Konnten sie aber auch in Rekordzeit beherrschen. Bei "Man of Steel" ging es zwar auch sehr schnell aber es wurde dennoch viel glaubwürdiger eingebaut. Aber das ist natürlich rein subjektiv betrachtet.

Ich schätze mal, dass du aber aber auch davon ausgehen kannst, dass, wenn man zu der damaligen Zeit CGI gehabt hätte, sie auch entsprechend einsetzt worden wäre. Tricktechnik gibt es schon seit es Film gibt, wie auch Georges Méliès bestens bewiesen hat. Es ist nur an den Gegebenheiten den derzeitigen Tricktechnikstandards gebunden.



DarkEmpireRemix schrieb:


> Generell konnte Reeves einfach Clark Kent. Cavill nicht.
> Dennoch war auch Cavill zumindest ein toller Superman, den besten den wir lange hatten. Aber ja, da gebe ich dir recht, er wird leider auch nicht jünger, und da müssen sich die Macher einfach für die Zukunft entscheiden. Mit Cavill hätten sie längst mehr machen müssen als Superman, aber das kommplette neue DC-Universum war eh nicht so glaubwürdig und verbunden erzählt wie das MCU. Warner ist halt wie Mattel, die können mit ihren Marken nicht umgehen.


Das Problem war bei Cavills Kent wohl eher, dass Clark Kent ziemlich unterrepräsentiert war. Auf sein Alterego wurde ja so gut wie gar nicht eingegangen, daher konnte er sich auch nicht als Kent beweisen, wodurch es mir schwer fällt zu sagen, ob Cavill auch Kent konnte oder nicht. Es wurde zwar viel Kent gezeigt aber das war eher darauf gemünzt seinen Werdegang und seine Umwelt (Worldbuilding) darzustellen. Kent als Charakter wurde da nur marginal eingesetzt.

Ich finds halt auch schade, dass Cavill keine Gelegenheit mehr bekommt sich entsprechend auszutoben aber ich finde die Entscheidung der neuen Führung von DC Studios vollkommen nachvollziehbar. Walter Hamada wollte halt prinzipiell nichts mehr von Snyders Charakteren wissen und hat sie ja auch nur eher stiefmüttlich einbauen lassen. Bestes Beispiel ist ja "Shazam" bei dem dann Superman aufgetaucht ist aber ohne Gesicht.

Dass Warner nicht mit ihren Marken umgehen kann seh ich auch so. Ich sagte und sage noch immer, dass Warner auf einer Schatztruhe sitzt aber den Schlüssel weggeworfen hat. Denn alleine das DC-Universum bietet so viel Platz für tolle Geschichten. Aber vll bekommt es jetzt der Führungswechsel, sowohl in der Chefetage, wie auch jetzt das entsprechend gegründete DC Studios, hin. Immerhin ist das ja das Ziel des Studios mit dem 10 Jahres-Plan. James Gunn und Kevin Feige scheinen ja auch gute Freunde zu sein, daher könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, dass Gunn auch gerne mal bei Feige anklopfen kann, um ihn um Rat zu bitten.



DarkEmpireRemix schrieb:


> Und: Superman I&II sehe ich wahrlich nicht als Trashig an, höchstens als Filme ihrer Zeit. Dagegen ist Teil III, und ja, Teil IV, den gibt es auch noch, Trash vor dem Herren! Teil III hätte gut werden können, und auch die Story, so hirnrissig und möchtergern witzig sie auch erzählt wurde, ist garnicht einmal so dumm. Aber der Film ist einfach auf ein sehr familienfreundliches Ding geschnürt, hat wahnsinnig schlechte Effekte, und R. Pryer und vorallem die anderen bösen, sind zum fremdschämen. Die beiden letzteren muss man einfach ausblenden.


Als Kind hab ich auch die alten Supermanfilme geliebt aber als ich mir die vor 2 Jahren nochmal angeguckt habe fand ich einige Szenen sehr zum Fremdschämen. Gleiches habe ich aber auch mit z.B. "Independence Day". Das ist auch Hochglanztrash.


----------



## Worrel (21. Dezember 2022)

inano schrieb:


> Und du willst also permanent das Gesicht von Cavill verjüngen, damit er so aussieht als würde er deutlich langsamer altern, was bei Superman sogar der Fall ist?


Es ging gerade um die Möglichkeit von Muskelanzügen, aber schon ok, red halt von was ganz anderem ...


----------



## inano (21. Dezember 2022)

inano schrieb:


> Henry Cavill ist mittlerweile 39. Bei einem 10-Jahresplan wäre er 49 und somit dann auch schon etwas betagter was die Rolle des Kal-El betrifft. Besonders wenn man auch darauf abzielt nach den 10 Jahren noch weitere 10 Jahre dran zu hängen.





Worrel schrieb:


> Robert Downey Jr. war 43 bei _Iron Man (1)  _und hat die Rolle bis zu seinem 54. Lebensjahr gespielt.


OK dann hier dein Kontext. Und ja, in dem Fall gebe ich dir recht, dass ich falsch zitiert habe.

Ändert halt dennoch nichts an meiner Frage:


inano schrieb:


> Und du willst also permanent das Gesicht von Cavill verjüngen, damit er so aussieht als würde er deutlich langsamer altern, was bei Superman sogar der Fall ist?


Zusatz zur Frage: Könnte ganz schön teuer werden, wenn man dann Cavill für die späteren Filme verjüngen müsste, immerhin ist Superman nicht Iron Man, dem man es als Mensch verzeiht, dass er altert. Vor allem wenn Iron Mans Superkraft aus einem mechanischen Anzug herrührt (abgesehen vom Geld und der Intelligenz natürlich).


----------



## DarkEmpireRemix (27. Dezember 2022)

inano schrieb:


> Superman hat in dem Fall ja nicht den Kampf nach Metropolis gebracht, sondern er wurde im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes hineingeschleudert.


Es ist ok wie sie es in dem Fall vollzogen haben, musste ja nicht genauso von statten gehen wie jeder es bereits in Superman II gesehen hatte. Aber das "wie" war mir einfach to much. Die Macher erklärten ihre Begründung damals bereits, und auch wie sie (u.a. deswegen), bzw. Superman, mit Zod umgegangen sind/ist. Es war geschickt eingefädelt, schließlich wurde es dadurch aber ein plausibler Aufhänger für Batman vs Superman. Was dennoch nichts an meiner Meinung ändert, dass ich es halt nicht gut gelöst fand.



inano schrieb:


> Ja, sie hatten die gleichen Kräfte. Konnten sie aber auch in Rekordzeit beherrschen.





inano schrieb:


> Das Problem war bei Cavills Kent wohl eher, dass Clark Kent ziemlich unterrepräsentiert war.


In der halben Stunde die Man of Steel länger ging konnte man dies vielleicht etwas besser umsetzen?^^ Aber die Zeit hätten sie ggf. Clark mehr Screentime schenken können.



inano schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, dass du aber aber auch davon ausgehen kannst, dass, wenn man zu der damaligen Zeit CGI gehabt hätte, sie auch entsprechend einsetzt worden wäre.


Klar, aber es fühlte sich eher wie eine Szene aus Dragonball an. Das was sie dort veranstalteten, aber auch von der IMO etwas schlechten technischen Umsetzung. Bei Superman II, welchen ich auch erst ein paar Jahre nach dem Kinorelease sah, aber auch heute rückblickend auf die die 80`ziger Filme, war es natürlich auch weit weg von perfekt, aber für mich holten sie hier technisch schon sehr viele tolle Sachen raus.
Ich weiß nicht wie lange man sich zukünftig an die (Kampf-)Szenen in Man of Steel wirklich zurückerinnern wird, und darüber schwelgt wie toll sie sich durch die einzelnen Hochhäuser prügelten. Hier hatte Superman II einfach viele einprägsamere Dinge zu bieten.
Dazu muss ich aber auch zugeben das vieles (visuell) bei MoS sehr toll umgesetzt wurde, nur eben nicht der Kampf. Vielleicht ist manchmal auch weniger mehr.

Nun aber allen schöne Weihnachten.


----------

